# R.I.P Baby



## mi55_AnGie (Apr 28, 2007)

sighhhh i dont even know where to start.

my boyfriend and I got baby few months ago. shes such a weird cat. she walked funnie sat funnie crawled funnie, just different from my other two cats. we even thought shes retarded or something. dont get me wrong. we love her alot alot, just dunno how to handle her sometimes, because shes scared of everything.

few days ago we came home and found out the tylenol bottle was knocked over and pills were all over the floor. we immediately picked them up and made sure the bottle was tightly closed this time. 

this afternoon baby was having diarrhea and vomiting. we thought she caught a cold or something and it would go away in a few days based on the experiences we have from the other two cats. then after i cleaned up i found out her chin was swelling and she started drooling. so we were like hrmm it could be food allergy and if shes like that 2mr we would take her to the vet. later the night her chin got even stronger and she was all meowing n stuff. we made the decision and took her to the emergency clinic and the vet asked if she had any tylenol. we were like errrr she might have already eaten one before we picked them up or we missed out one under the fridge or something. and the vet said shes not likely to survive thru this. and it already costs 3000$ for THIS WEEKEND only. we're college students we cant afford that much plus the vet said she still had a high chance to die. so me and my bf decided to give her injections so she would die peacefully.

now we just got back from the emergency room, feeling very guilty and bad =/.

i know many of yall would probably call us stupid and yell at us... i just wanna let this out =(.

[/img]


----------



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

Bad things happen no matter how careful you are. My mom accidentally stepped on a kitten who was hiding under a blanket that was over my mom's legs. Neither situation is anyone's fault. 

It's such a hard decision and I'm so sorry that you had to do that. You are not bad kitty parents. When you're ready you can try again and can learn from this and keep the Tylenol in a safer place, just as my mom learned to look more carefully before standing up.

Please try not to beat yourself up. I know it's hard, but from your post I can see you loved her dearly and are going through a lot right now. 

((((hugs))))


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

aw, I'm really sorry to hear about Baby.
Its so darn tough to get cats to even take medication so its hard to believe that a cat would eat something like that willingly.

Don't beat yourself up over it. Like Scarlette said, accidents happen. This was a terribly tragic accident, and you must be very sad right now, but it will do no good to blame yourself.

Try to remember the good times you had with Baby and all her funny quirks. She sounds like she was a very special cat, and she's lucky to have someone who loved her so much.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... so sorry to hear your story sweetie...but as stated, accidental stuff happens all the time. It's hard sometimes to "cat proof" our homes.. they do find stuff they can get into irregardless... hugs to you (((HUG)))


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss... sometimes things like this do happen even though you try to be careful. As others have said, it was just an accident. You did all that you could for her and helped to ease her passing; don't beat yourself up too much, it's hard enough losing a pet without torturing yourselves, too. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so, so very sorry that you lost your little one. Sadly, you learned the hard way that cats and kittens can be very determined when it comes to getting into something that they are not supposed to. Don't let this put you off sharing your home with another cat one day. It is very rewarding, fun and comforting....you just have to learn to look after the little bandits.


----------

